# Audiotec Fischer MATCH Amplifier, Digital Sound Processor & Subwoofer Install



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

dobslob said:


> Hey Folks, My name is Doug Dobson and I am the Technical Director for MSC America, the North American Distributor for all of the Audiotec Fischer brands, including Helix. While the Helix part available through the dealerships isn't something we have direct access to it is very closely based on products that we do deal with and I have pretty regular conversations with the crew at Audiotec Fischer.
> 
> I have discussed this possibility with a few folks, one who directed me to this particular thread, and am going to look into adding the Atlas into the mix of vehicles that are included in the list of compatible vehicles. As noted, the upgrade can really bring vehicles to life for a minimal investment and in minimal time.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Doug,

One reason I didn’t purchase the Premium Atlas, no offense intended to my friends here that own one, was the added cost (thousands $$$) for the Fender system - I just didn’t see the value in that option. That being said, I am still a bit jealous of those that have the Premium system and do wish I had something better in my SEL model.

However, not being a car audio expert; or even tech savvy, it would be fantastic if there was a Plug and Play upgrade for the Non-Fender sound system that could be easily installed, DIY or professionally and could be properly programmed to work with the existing MIB II Infotainment System.

The Helix subwoofer system seemed to be a great solution for previous VW models and is still available from some sources here in the U.S. for about $500 [discontinued]. If nothing else, a Plug and Play wiring solution and programming instructions would also go a long way to allowing various upgrade configurations. Even just retrofitting the Premium OEM Amp and DSP under the driver’s seat with the proper wiring harness might get us to a Plug and Play solution – just thinking aloud.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Audiotec Fischer, MATCH Plug and Play Amp/DSP/Subwoofer Upgrade*

I considered the Helix Subwoofer upgrade made for VWs by Audiotec Fischer (VW Part # 000-051-419-B, $500.00+/-), but since it has been discontinued and it’s not likely Audiotec Fischer will be releasing a Sound Setup file for the Atlas anytime soon, I decided to go with their MATCH system instead. It will allow me to upload a pre-designed Sound Setup over the internet or configure my own using Audiotec Fischer’s software and my laptop computer (no Dongle rental or visit to the Dealership needed); it also provides additional Amplification and Digital Sound Processing to the OEM speakers, which I’m leaving in place for now. The MATCH setup does cost about twice as much as the Helix upgrade, but I think I’m going to be much happier with it. So, all the MATCH components have arrived and it looks to be a true Plug and Play system, but we’ll see as things progress. Over the next couple of weeks, I’ll start installing and tuning the system. I’ll post some updates and photos as I go.

As always, your questions, comments and suggestions are welcome.

TW

Audiotec Fischer, MATCH Plug and Play Amp/DSP/Subwoofer Upgrade for the VW Atlas:

(1) Vehicle Specific Harness Adapter for VW MIB2 Gen 2 w/Nav: PP-AC 92b (H86202)
(2) MATCH Amplifier/DSP: PP 62DSP (M116001) includes PP-ISO 2.2M/86in (H424922)
(3) Amplifier/DSP Connection Cable (Low-Loss) for PP 62DSP: PP-ISO PRO 2.2M/86in (H424923)
(4) 20-Pin Bridge Connector: BC-1 (H424484)
(5) MATCH Subwoofer: PP 7S-D (M130711) includes PP-SC 4.8M/188in-H424906











IMPORTANT: Before starting installation, disconnect the battery’s negative terminal to prevent damage to the unit, fire and/or risk of injury.

Special Tools: VAG T10057, Radio Removal Tool (There are plenty of these available online and elsewhere that will work just fine)








The first big challenge was getting all that wire to fit back into the dash board. The vehicle specific harness (PP-AC 92b/H86202) and Amplifier/DSP Connection Cable (PP-ISO PRO/H424923) are allot to deal with. After several attempts and working the bulk of the connection blocks up into a small cavity above the head unit, I was finally able to get the head unit to snap-in.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Audiotec Fischer, MATCH Amp/DSP/Subwoofer Upgrade (Update)*



nullthreat said:


> Hey TW, Super excited someone is trying this, been too chicken to go at it blind myself.
> 
> Have you done a test fit of the sub yet? Does it fit in the space under the rear on top of the tire or are you planning to remove the spare?
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing - I was starting to think no one was interested. The MATCH PP 7S-D sub does fit with everything in place - mostly. The only snag is the rear decking is slightly raised about an inch in the rear, but causes no problems closing the rear hatch - I can live with that. I'll get some photos up on that issue soon.

I'm placing the MATCH PP 62DSP under the front passenger seat. My SEL has no camera module under there, so it's a logical space and the wire routing should be a breeze.

Programming the PP 62DSP is still an issue. I've downloaded 2 Sound Setup files from Audiotec Fischer (ATF) as alternatives until; 1), ATF develops/releases a sound setup file for the Atlas, or 2), I'm able to optimize the system myself using ATF's DSP PC-Tool software. The 2 alternative setup files I choose were designed for the Tiguan and Touareg - not sure which is a closer match to audio equipment in our Atlas - maybe someone out there can tell us? I've been in contact with ATF and MSC America (the U.S. Distributor for ATF) and have asked ATF to add the Atlas to the list, but I'm just not sure this will ever bear fruit since the Atlas probably isn't available to them in Germany. That being said, It doesn't worry me much, I'll get the system optimized one way or another.

Anyway, great to hear from someone and I'll keep posting my progress.

TW

P.S. If we all email ATF and ask them to develop a MATCH system Sound Setup for the VW Atlas (non-premium audio) it might help...

E-Mail: [email protected]

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/

Audiotec Fischer GmbH
Hünegräben 26
57392 Schmallenberg
Germany
Phone: +49 2972 9788 0
Fax: +49 2972 9788 88


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*MATCH PP 7S-D Sub the luggage area*



nullthreat said:


> Hey TW, Super excited someone is trying this, been too chicken to go at it blind myself.
> 
> Have you done a test fit of the sub yet? Does it fit in the space under the rear on top of the tire or are you planning to remove the spare?
> 
> ...


Here's what the MATCH PP 7S-D looks like mounted in the luggage area - the liner, spare tire, etc. can remain in place. But like I mentioned before, it's size does cause the rear edge of the luggage deck to remain raised, less than an inch; the front edge of the decking locks-in just as intended - I can live with the small gap for the improved sound. Also, the small rise at the rear of the decking causes no problems closing the rear hatch or using the luggage area as intended. The subwoofer cabinet is very sturdy and I have no worries placing items on top of the decking as normal. Actually, I'm going to flip the subwoofer cabinet over so the speakers are firing downward into the cavity just below - this will give the speakers more airspace for movement and should result in better bass effects.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Sill and Trim Panel removal for the MATCH Plug and Play wiring installation*

Well, here's where the real work begins. I had to remove both Sill Panels, front and rear (but not in that order), Lower A-Pillar Panel, A-Pillar Gap Cover and Instrument Panel Side Cover all on the passenger-side before I can lay-in the MATCH connecting cables from the head unit to the MATCH Amplifier/DSP (PP 62DSP) to be mounted under the passenger seat (MATCH PP-ISO Cable) and from the MATCH AMP/DSP to the Subwoofer going in the luggage area (MATCH PP-SC cable, included with Subwoofer). The AMP/DSP (PP 62DSP) includes a connecting cable (PP-ISO 2) that I'm told is sufficient for the power draw of the PP 62DSP AMP/DSP, but I decided to upgrade to the MATCH Low-Loss Cable (PP-ISO PRO) which has a AWG 16 power lead - just in case I decide to increase the AMP/DSP's size later. Of course, even with a AWG 16 power lead, using the head unit's connection for power is only going to go so far power-wise before you have to connect directly to the battery. But for the MATCH Plug and Play system, the AWG 16 power lead is more than adequate.

I referred to the service manual to study just how each trim panel was attached and how to get them off. The manual does calls for a few VAG Special Tools to accomplish this, but you can actually get by with some less expensive alternatives. I found a good quality set of trim removal tools on Amazon for allot less money, and I really only needed a couple of good non-marring wedges to do the whole job. But if you really want the VAG Special Tools for your mancave collection, check out vw.snapon.com - I’ve included links for each VAG tool specified in service manual below.

Amazon alternative tools: ARES 70223, 5-Piece Non-Marring Auto Trim Removal Prybar Set, $11.99









VAG Special Tools:

Trim Removal Wedge - 3409








Omega Clip Tool – T40280








Wedge Set – T10383









After doing my homework with the manual, I carefully applied my removal wedges and some gentle prying at the locations specified. I was able to remove each panel one-by-one without breaking, cracking or losing anything – honestly, I was a little surprised just how well things went!

I started by removing the sill panels. First the rear panel - I didn't have the specified VAG Omega Clip Tool (T40280) as mentioned in the manual, it might have helped however in releasing this panel, but I was able to gently pry it up using my wedges while working my fingers underneath to release the 6 connecting points. The front panel on the other hand gave me bit of trouble, once its connecting points are released, its hard as hell maneuvering it out from under the B-Pillar trim and with the seat in place, there's just not much room to work. This sill panel wraps around the bottom of the B-Pillar and connects underneath the B-Pillar trim, the limited space available between the B-Pillar and the still installed seat also frustrates its easy removal. But I worked at it, cursed at it, and I finally got the darn thing out. I also had to deal with the rubber door gaskets all along the way, I used the edge of my "VAG 3409" special alternative tool and carefully slipped the edge of my sill panels out from under the rubber door gaskets without tearing them - wetting the edge of the wedge helps it slide easer along the underside of the gaskets - really no problems, just had to be careful not to damage the rubber.


















Next, I removed the Instrument Panel Side Cover - super easy, just used my handy "3409" style wedge and gently popped it out by working my wedge in between the side cover and instrument panel at the 3 points identified in the service manual...










Then I removed the A-Pillar Gap Cover - no tools needed for this one...but again I was careful not to damage the door gasket...










Finally, out came the A-Pillar Lower Trim Panel, again no tools needed...I was really getting a little too attached to that "3409" imposter anyway...


















Well, that's about it for now, all trim panels are out, nothing broken, nothing lost. I'll start laying-in the connecting cables real soon and report back.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Audiotec Fischer MATCH Amp/DSP/Subwoofer wiring cables installed*

Here are a few photos with the Amp/DSP and Subwoofer cables laid-in. I've also included the Service Manual instructions on the Front Passenger seat removal - Complete removal of the seat is not necessary and I really don't recommend it. Accidental Airbag deployment is possible if you do so without the VAG Airbag Lockout Adapter - you can actually leave the seat's wiring harness connected and avoid any nasty airbag accidents and fault codes. I followed the Service Manual instructions otherwise; moved the seat forward, removed the 2 rear Torx bolts (T-50, 40 Nm) from the seat rails, moved the seat backward, removed the remaining 2 Torx bolts from the front of the rails, then disconnected the Negative battery terminal. I could then tilt the whole passenger seat up and back far enough to gain access to the carpeted area underneath without disconnecting the wiring harness. But if you must remove the seat (which now that I think about it, would make the sill trim R&R much easier - the Lockout Adapter (VAS6282) can be had.

More to come...please post your comments, questions, all are welcome.

TW

VAG Airbag Lockout Adapter VAS6282


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Mounting the Audiotec Fischer MATCH PP 62 Amplifier/DSP under the passenger seat*

TW


----------



## Marino Dolfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for your post. It was very helpful.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Marino Dolfan said:


> Thanks for your post. It was very helpful.


You're very welcome. Are you planning or have already installed ATF components - tell us about it, post some pics if you can.

TW


----------



## joegaz1 (Jan 7, 2020)

*Finally arrived*

My components finally arrived from Germany. Thanks TW for all your help with this!
Cant post any pictures yet, the "noob thing"
Installation was fairly straight forward, tucking wires in behind c/d player was a pain but after 20 minutes the player finally snapped back into place.
Until I figure out the DSP Tool, I am using Touareg file from Audiotec Fischer.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Are you ordering the parts directly from Audiotec-Fischer or another site? I'm having a hard time finding prices or info on where to order except one person in the UK who has everything listed on ebay.


----------



## soomroayazz1 (10 mo ago)

I have same trunk subwoofer available for sale, I am in New York, can also ship , I have listed it on ebay as well.









FS: Match PP 7S-D Compact Subwoofer enclosure for Match...


Hi, Selling new Match Trunk Subwoofer. Local pickup only. Price: $320 Match PP 7S-D Compact Subwoofer enclosure for Match plug and play amplifiers The right bass for every application - the brand new subwoofers are the perfect complement to the MATCH Plug & Play amplifiers. Select your...




www.vwvortex.com












AUDIOTEC-FISCHER Match PP 7S-D Trunk Subwoofer | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AUDIOTEC-FISCHER Match PP 7S-D Trunk Subwoofer at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## computergeek737 (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow, thanks for the awesome write up and all of the pictures/notes. Not sure how I missed seeing this post when searching for Audio upgrades. Thanks for the info!


----------

